# Just In Today



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just arrived from Roy this morning _ thanks Roy, very nice - and courtesy of the special price he did on the Sales Forum last week. A minor problem (which he told me about) is present, which I will get back to in a minute.

I'm at work at the moment so I can't take a pic, I hope Roy won't mind my showing his.

Poljot mechanical 30minute chrono, 25 jewel, manual wind with 24 hour indicator hand and day/night indicator (6 o clock), constant seconds (9 o clock) and chrono minutes (3 o clock), sweep chrono seconds hand with nice arrow/aeroplane style tip (not like the photo). Date at 12 o clock. Non hacking and non quickset date.

I like it.


















NOW, the minor problem.

The 24 hour hand and day/night indicator were described as (having a mind of their own)







. What it looks like is that they are about 4 hours "slow". i.e. if you wind the main hands to say 4 am, then the 24 hour hand is pointing (almost) directly at the 24, and the sun/moon indication is fully centered for the moon. Ditto for setting the main hands at 12pm, where the 24 hour hand points at (almost 12) and the sun symbol is centered. This gave me the initial impression that the hour hand had been altered (accidently/deliberately?).

It could only have been like this for two reasons to my mind: 1. it came like this from the factory (bit unlikely though innit?







) or 2. Someone deliberately offset it like this (perhaps to set the 24 hour indicator to GMT and the main hour hands to a local time (4 hours east of GMT?)

I'm sorry this is getting a bit long winded. HOWEVER, the date changes correctly at just around 12 midnight according to the main time telling hands, so the indication really is, that it is the 24 hour hand, sun/moon indication that is 4 hours slow.

Anyway, the point is to put it right, I either have to reposition the hour hand back four hours on its stem to align it, but then have the date change at 4am, or alter the setting of the 24 hour hand and sun/moon dial to get everything absolutely correct. Given that (I think) that the 24 hour hand is on a stem, that might be an easy enough thing to do, but is the sun/mon disc on the same stem, or is it geared?

SO, as it did not cost me a fortune (Thanks again Roy







) I don't mind having a go at "tweaking it". What do you think - Easy? Hard? Don't go there! Give to a watch repairer to do, Go away - I'm bored









Ideas and suggestions please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I already had two goes at trying to fix it







.

I think it needs a new wheel (unobtainable outside Russia ?).

Once it is reset after a while it starts to drift again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Move time zones









Seriously, I personaly wouldnt worry about it, maybe get quotes to see how much it would cost to get fixed, It would be a shame to spoil the 'bargin' status of the watch by paying to get it fixed up...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> I already had two goes at trying to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thank you O wise one.









(I should have known better really.)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Move time zones












Cheers Jason - I knew I could rely on you for the solution.

I'm off to Khazakstan then!!!

Ta Taa!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Ignore the 24 hour dial and you have a great new Poljot chronograph for a very low low price


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah... I guess its all part of the allure (is that the word







) of Russian Watches.









Its a nice solid watch, good bright lume, and is a nice size at 38mm. I had the back off yesteday (As you do







) and it has a nice lot of whizzy cogs and gears too, which has convinced me (along with Roys comment) to leave well enough alone, and enjoy it for what it is - a great Russian Mechanical Chronometer for a truly great value price.

This is George (aka ESL) reporting for RLT Watch Forums... in Khazakstan.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

ESL said:


> ... a great Russian Mechanical Chronometer for a truly great value price.
> 
> ...


sorry to sound anal its a chronograph not a chronometer

perhaps lookout on ebay one day for a poljot with the same movement

31682 movement (3133 with 24hr subdial) that is cheap

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Be as "anal" as you like - it's a free world.

I know its a chronograph by the way; What I wrote and what I meant to write are not the same thing.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Whilst on the subject of what it actually is: I knew this had to be a "hommage" of something, and I thought I vaguely recollected the style, so I did a bit on burrowing on the net.

It turns out that this particular Poljot is styled after the classic Blancpain "Leman" Flyback Chronograph. The Poljot has many styling references (or you could call it a copy if you like







) of this classically styled, aviator/military dialled chrono.










It's amazing what you can find out if you are bored enough at work


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Incidentally your new poljot was the exact same model I was going to purchase

a couple of years ago as my first Poljot. The online seller was out of stock

and I ended up getting another model instead (see pic) without the 24hr complication.

the rest, as they say, is history


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the look of that one, very clean and functional.









I have had a couple of "Russkies" before, but as this is my first Poljot, I have been looking about a bit to see what makes them tick, and I have to say, the chronos have an interesting bit of history behind them. I never knew the movements were all Swiss derivatives and mostly manufactured with original Swiss tooling.

Discontinued Valjoux and the older Venus movements seem to be the prime "movers" for Poljot. All interesting stuff.









*Poljot 31682 30 minute chronograph - with addition 24hr day/night disk and 24hr pointer.*

Derived from Valjoux 7733 (Venus 150)


----------

